# Best way to re-wax molded plastic foundation



## rkereid (Dec 20, 2009)

I use a small paint roller (2-3") made for touch ups. Most hardware or paint stores have them. Works great.


----------



## drlonzo (Apr 15, 2014)

It depends upon how much wax you have available to use and if you have a good way to keep it liquified without scorching it.
From what i've seen the simplest way is to have a vat of hot beeswax and dip them one end at a time, pull out, stack criss cross and go through your whole pile. Then do the same thing again using the already waxed end to hang on to while dipping the end that hasn't been waxed. 

You can put heavier wax on them as well and it helps get the bees to draw them out faster. 

If you don't have the amount of wax and supplies to do as above, I use a wide paintbrush and repaint them heavily.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

Wide paintbrush or small roller, slather on the melted wax. I've tried dipping Mann Lake Rite Cell and it seems to repel wax. Might be mold release or something.


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I used a foam roller and floated a aluminum pan in a large pot, like a double broiler. 

How heavy can you put the wax on? do you worry about filling in those precut cells in the foundation? I rolled it on pretty heavy, the last foundation I got looked very sparse on wax.
Some cells got filled in some just got a coating of wax, never thought of dipping the foundation.

I still have 5 lbs of wax (bought) I could wax some more.


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Wooster paint company makes a nice 4" roller and a crockpot works for me. Or a small deep oil fryer.


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

i use a double boiler and a foam brush


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

Last winter I coated 1000+ they just don't put enough wax even on new foundation. I get a metal paint tray put it on a electric griddle then use a 4" kitchen & bath roller it has a short nap and roll 3x on each side. Then yesterday I pressure wash some old foundation that the moths got to to blow out the old cocoons.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I don't see a good reason to REwax them. But to wax them you could set up a turkey roaster at the minimum temperature to get the wax melted well and just dip them... Once the bees use them they are pretty quick to reuse them.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I've found that triple coating the bee will draw out in a matter of days verses week or months with single or no coat. I feel it is worth coating.


----------



## davidsbees (Feb 22, 2010)

I have two pictures one is the factory coat ( ha ha ) the other is after rolling.


----------



## georgiabees (Feb 2, 2010)

Crabo said:


> We have several hundred pieces of deep foundation which were damaged by wax moths. We have scraped and cleaned them. I would like to know the best way to re-wax them.
> 
> Thanks for the info


Video Re Waxing Frames
Original many years ago

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3pyB64oaHWk

Updated Version Questions Answered
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CqtfLKwtOjY


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies.


----------

